# Harvati Update



## oregon smoker (Feb 6, 2011)

as my post below, here is the update,








this is what is left of the last smoke go around, my oldest son showed up out of the blue friday nite and raided the deep cooler for himself and his brother the other was SB Sunday  as expected from all of us out there.

Harvati:

well worth the time, so far every one is on board so i would definately recomend it to every one to try. the consistancy firmed up a bit for those that are in love with the creamyness. we tend to like the slight bark (such as with meats) so you end up with a firm exterior (very thin) yet has the smoke flavor to carry thru the center. if you like the creamyness one might stay closer to the two hour or less, just a sugestion

Jarlsburg:

 just outstanding, if anything the "bite that a swiss cheese type" has that some are off put by was long gone once they tried this and were suprised that it was of that family. way mellows out so next go around i may only go 1 1/2-2 hrs instead of 3-4 to see what the difference is.

Gorganzola:

this was also good. we wited two weeks and crumbled it over some NY steaks friday nite with mixed results. the flavor was there it was a melting issue. the flavor (smoke) was great but as you got deeper into the block it was much more milder for our taste (3hrs). the next time it will be either smaller pieces or a longer smoke. we will do each to compare.

Goudda:

just fine as expected

First Street Mild Cheddar (local variety?):

started off as a soft not quite Velvetta type mild cheddar and when done was firmed up with a slight bark

Brie:

all i will say was the hamburgers with carmalized onions deserved the brie melted over them at the end.

this was cold smoked useing my magnum pig with layered chips, lumps and pellets, about 5%lumps (mesquite) to keep the fire going, Apple chips and apple pellets 75/25 respectively.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 6, 2011)

looks great!  We loved smoked cheese, but it is a long-term commitment as smoking routines go!  You gotta put a padlock on that fridge!  Kids these days, huh?  LOL!


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great, just did a bunch of monterey jack today before it get's hot.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW thats alot of cheese...please don't cut it!!!!LOL


----------

